# Beefy Crumbles



## pops6927 (Feb 28, 2018)

Being in the meat business, I have witnessed a ton of changes in beef; from whole carcasses to halves, quarters, then primals and sub-primals (boxed and COV) to boneless block-ready cuts, and likewise from store-ground to tube-packed ground beef. (I might add, tube ground beef is FAR superior to store-ground beef, but that's another subject.) Today, I have purchased and used Beyond Meat's Beefy Crumbles. www.beyondmeat.com. I bought a package (10 oz) of it frozen, let it thaw out and made up a goulash with it. Very simple; the crumbles (like ground beef browned up), chopped up some onion and green pepper, added spaghetti sauce and cooked elbow macaroni. A simple lunch! And, it was great! But! As you can see from the nutritional information, total fat is only 3g, 0 saturated and 0 trans, 0 cholesterol, sodium 280 mg, 1 g. carb. and 19 g. protein! Actually a very healthy lunch as far as the 'meat' is concerned. I bought this at Sprout's Mkt, and there are other markets as listed on their website where you can get this 'non-meat' product. This is where the world is heading as it gets more expensive to raise cattle. The price is $4.99/pkg. and is roughly equivalent to a 1 lb. package of ground beef. Great for low-fat high-protein diets; they also have several other products too. I purchased their chicken strips, which according to Bill Gates, are 'just like the real thing'!


----------



## okie362 (Mar 1, 2018)

Soilent Green?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 1, 2018)

So what is it made of?

The world has been on the low fat , less meat trend for decades without palpable benefits.

I agree we can eat less meat. But i will pass on eating meat substitutes. There are plenty of non-meat whole food protein sources: beans, almonds, eggs, cheese, oats.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 1, 2018)

Morningstar Farms has a bunch of meatless products, from burgers to ribs, and they are all very good tasting.
Walmart sells them.
Al


----------



## dward51 (Mar 1, 2018)

TVP - Textured Vegetable Protein  (aka soy burger). 

TVP crumbles are not new.  They have been on the market for at least 20 years.  My wife said they used TVP crumbles at the elementary school where she worked as a lunch lady back in the 90's.

-------------------------
Edit.....  I see in the photo of the back label they list it as "soy free" and the main vegetable ingredient is peas.  So this appears to be a new twist on an old theme?


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 7, 2018)

Yes, it is!


----------

